# Raid 1 unter Window 10 einrichten



## DasWurmi (17. Februar 2016)

Hey,

ich möchte unter Windows 10 Home einen Raid-1-Verbund einrichten. Es geht um 2 WD Black 1.0TB Festplatten, 
auf welche meine Daten kommen sollen. Da mein Betriebssystem schon im AHCI Modus installiert ist kann ich im
Bios nicht auf Raid umschwenken ohne mein Betriebssystem neu zu intallieren. 

Kommt eigentlich nur noch ein Software-Raid in Frage, aber wie schalt ich den unter Windows 10 frei?
Ich hab die Möglichkeit für ein einfaches, übergreifendes oder ein Stripset-Volume. Gespiegelt wird mir 
allerdings nicht angeboten.

Unter WindowsXP Home konnte ich das mit einem Patch lösen. Hab intensiv das Internet durchforstet, konnte aber
nichts finden was mir helfen würde.


Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke im Voraus !


----------



## Helljumper94 (17. Februar 2016)

Ich konnte das mal unter der Datenträgerverwaltung machen. Ich hab aber nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Windowseigenen Raid gemacht und mich dann für das Raid über mein Mainboard entschieden, läuft deutlich stabiler und wenn mal eine Platte abgeklemmt ist wird nicht gleich alles neu aufgebaut, wenn man sie wieder anschließt.
Zusätzlich ist es mit dem Tool von Intel (Intel Rapid Storage Technologie) deutlich übersichtlicher. 
Also ich würde an deiner Stelle den schritt gehen und einmal Windows neuinstallieren im Raid Modus.

MfG
Fellix


----------



## DasWurmi (17. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Antwort !

Den PC neu aufzusetzen ist mir im Moment wesentlich zu aufwendig.

Gibt es eigentlich irgendein Programm um Raids zu erstellen?


----------



## kelevra (17. Februar 2016)

Du könntest dir einen Speicherplatz erstellen:

Storage Spaces in Windows 1  | IT-Learner.de


----------



## DasWurmi (17. Februar 2016)

Riesen Danke für die Antwort kelevra !

Das hab ich komischerweise noch nie entdeckt. Seit wann gibt´s denn diese Funktion bei Windows?

Und wie würde das hier handgehabt werden bei einem Festplatten-Ausfall?


----------



## kelevra (17. Februar 2016)

Gibt es glaube ich seit Win 8/WinServer 2012.

Fällt eine Platte aus, bekommst du eine entsprechende Meldung vom OS und kannst sie austauschen. Die Daten werden dann wieder gespiegelt, was je nach Anzahl und Datenmenge natürlich etwas dauern kann.

Ich habe auch schon mal 2 Platten eines solchen Speicherpools in einen anderen Rechner gesteckt. Der Speicherpool wurde auf dem anderen Rechner erkannt und ohne Probleme verwendet.  

Ein richitges Backup würde ich trotzdem noch einrichten, falls die Daten wichtig sind.


----------



## DasWurmi (17. Februar 2016)

Was verstehst du unter richtiges Backup?
Kann ich sowas auch "automatisch" einrichten? Sodass zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt immer ein Backup meiner
Daten erstellt wird ? Bin was die "Speichermaterie" angeht noch nicht wirklich fit ^^


----------



## Mueller1 (17. Februar 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter richtiges Backup?


Ein RAID ist kein Backup, sondern hält die Daten nur redundant vor und schützt dich in deinem Fall vor dem (i.d.R. hardwarebedingten) Ausfall einer der beiden Festplatten.
Löschst du in einem RAID aus Versehen eine Datei, dann ist diese unwiderruflich weg.

In einem Backup hälst du den Zustand deiner Daten zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt fest, d.h. löschst du hier bspw. aus Versehen eine Datei, so kannst du die aus dem Backupdatensatz wiederherstellen (in dem Zustand des Backup-Zeitpunkts). Idealerweise nimmt man eine Backup-Lösung die eine ganze Backup-Historie hat, also bei denen man nicht nur das Backup zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt vorhält sondern gleich zu mehreren.
Windows 10 bringt hierfür den Dateiversionsverlauf mit dem du für deine wichtigsten Dokumente genau das machen kannst. Für ein Komplett-Backup einer Partition hat Windows 10 auch noch das aus Windows 7 bekannte Systemabbild.


----------



## DasWurmi (17. Februar 2016)

Dass die Dateien dann weg sind ist mir klar. 
Braucht das Backup genau so viel Platz wie das zu Sichernde oder kann man das irgendwie komprimieren?


----------



## Helljumper94 (17. Februar 2016)

Ein Raid schützt dich halt nur vor dem Ausfall einer Festplatte, geht diese Kaputt sind deine Daten alle noch da (auf der anderen halt). 
Es schützt dich aber nicht davor, wenn du aus versehen etwas löscht, dann ist es nämlich auf beiden Platten weg (oder wenn das Haus abfackelt etc.).
Ein Backup ist daher eine Platte die du regelmäßig abgleichst und die ansonsten im Schrank liegt, besser noch in einem anderen Haus.
Hört sich alles aber wieder viel extremer an als es ist. Kommt halt drauf an wie wichtig dir deine Daten sind. Meine sind mir beispielsweise nicht so wichtig, als das ich da manuell rum hample oder sie in einem anderen Haus bunkere. Für mich ist mein Raid mein Backup, sollte alles durch einen Brand oder ähnliches verloren gehen ist das zwar doof, aber ich könnte die Dinge neu zusammentragen (mühselig wäre es trotzdem).

Was du suchst ist vermutlich ein Backup ähnlich Time Machine bei Mac OS, das macht regelmäßig automatische Backups vom ganzen System, wenn man die passende Hardware hat auch wireless. Ich denke mit etwas googeln sollte sich ein entsprechendes Äquivalent für Windows finden lassen, meine auch mal gehört zu haben das Windows ab Version 7 sowas von Haus aus mitliefert.

MfG
Felix


----------



## DasWurmi (17. Februar 2016)

Ist aber im Prinzip nichts anderes als eine Festplatte zu spiegeln, seh ich das richtig?

Hab ich 500gb an Daten ist das Backup auch 500gb groß, soweit korrekt ? ^^


----------



## Mueller1 (17. Februar 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Dass die Dateien dann weg sind ist mir klar.
> Braucht das Backup genau so viel Platz wie das zu Sichernde oder kann man das irgendwie komprimieren?


Fast alle Backup-Lösungen bieten eine Möglichkeit der Kompression. Unter Windows könntest du den Dateiversionsverlauf bspw. einfach auf einem komprimierten Volume ablegen.



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Ist aber im Prinzip nichts anderes als eine Festplatte zu spiegeln, seh ich das richtig?
> 
> Hab ich 500gb an Daten ist das Backup auch 500gb groß, soweit korrekt ? ^^


Wie gesagt: ein Spiegelung eines RAID1 hat mit einem Daten-Backup nichts zu tun. In einem RAID1-Verbund werden alle Änderungen (schreiben / löschen) automatisch und gleichzeitig auf allen Festplatten ausgeführt (Redundanz). Ein RAID1 schützt dich nur (!) vor dem Szenario, dass eine der beiden Platten im Verbund ausfällt.
Ein Backup schützt dich vor vielen Szenarien, bspw. auch wenn ein Virus dir deine Daten zerstört usw.

Was Speicherplatz angeht: siehe Oben.


----------



## kelevra (17. Februar 2016)

Was hier meiner Vorredner schon erörtert haben, ist ein sog. inkrementelles Backup. Sprich es wird ein Gesamt Backup gemacht und anschließend in regelmäßigen Abständen sog. inkrementelle Backups, die lediglich die Daten nochmals sichern, die sich seit dem letzten Backup verändert haben. Dementsprechend ist es dann relativ einfach zu einer bestimmten Dateiversion zurückzukehren. 

Ob so etwas benötigt wird muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Man kann z.B. auch immer nur die neueste Version des Datenssatzen speichern.

Unter OS X macht das Time Machine sehr gut. Unter Windows kann man die Boardmittel benutzen. Dazu gibt es in der Systemsteuerung den Punkt "Sichern und Wiederherstellen". Dort kann man neben einem Systemabbild, was eine Kopie der Systemplatte anlegt, auch eine "Sicherung einrichten". Hier kann man dann einzelne Ordner in regelmäßigen Abständen auf ein separates Laufwerk sichern. Das kein ein internes Laufwerk, eine externe Festplatte oder eine Netzwerkfreigabe sein.

Was am Ende umgesetzt wird, hängt in erster Linie davon ab wie wichtig die Daten sind. Man sollte sich nur bewusst sein, dass RAID kein Backup ist. Es sorgt für Redundanz beim Ausfall einer der beiden Festplatten, sodass die Daten erstmal vorhanden bleiben und man weiterarbeiten kann. Werden Daten beim Schreiben beschädigt, infiziert, gelöscht, o.ä. passiert dies auf beiden Laufwerken.


----------



## Helljumper94 (17. Februar 2016)

Kommt darauf an:
Wenn du die Platte nur kopierst und dann wegpackst ja, dann muss die genau so groß sein.
Möchtest du es so haben wie es bei Time Machine ist, nämlich das du zu jeder "Zeit" zurückspringen kannst, dann muss die Festplatte GRÖßER als die zu sichernde Platte sein. Dann speichert er immer nur die Dateien ab die sich verändern (also einmal das Grundbackup, welches so groß wie die Platte ist und dann in bestimmten Intervallen immer alles was sich änder, dadurch muss die Platte dann logischerweise größer sein).


----------



## kelevra (17. Februar 2016)

Dies gilt aber nur wenn die Daten 1:1 kopiert werden. Je nachdem welche Software eingesetzt wird, muss der Speicherort nicht zwangsläufig mehr oder genausoviel Speicherplatz bieten, wie die zu sichernde Datenmenge. Moderne Backupsoftware komprimiert die Backups bzw. es lässt isch auch auf komprimierten Datenträgern sichern, was die Datenmengen reduziert.

Unter Windows wäre noch als kommerzielle Lösung Acronis True Image zu empfehlen.


----------



## DasWurmi (17. Februar 2016)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten !

Die Daten sind jetzt nicht mega-wichtig. Persönliche Sachen, Musik und so weiter halt. Wär halt wirklich ärgerlich wenn die einfach weg sind.
Da kommt schon was zusammen mit der Zeit ^^.
Dafür würde ich jetzt kein Geld ausgeben. 

Aber sind herkömmliche HDDs als Langzeitspeicher wirklich so gut geeignet? Ich möchte mich nicht auf eine HDD verlassen müssen, die 10 Jahre im Schrank liegt.
Wäre es dann eine Möglichkeit die eine Festplatte als Speicher zu nutzen und mit der anderen ein Auto-Backup einzurichten, das, sagen wir jede Woche, von selbst alle Daten auf der Platte sichert ?


----------



## Mueller1 (17. Februar 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Aber sind herkömmliche HDDs als Langzeitspeicher wirklich so gut geeignet? Ich möchte mich nicht auf eine HDD verlassen müssen, die 10 Jahre im Schrank liegt.


Uhh, da machste ein großes Fass auf. Kurze Antwort: nein, du solltest Festplatten nicht einfach so jahrelang in einem Regal lagern. Ist bei dir ja aber eh kein realistisches Szenario. Und diese Form des Backups hat hier auch keiner wirklich gemeint oder empfohlen.



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Wäre es dann eine Möglichkeit die eine Festplatte als Speicher zu nutzen und mit der anderen ein Auto-Backup einzurichten, das, sagen wir jede Woche, von selbst alle Daten auf der Platte sichert ?


Ja, absolut. Wie von mir schon erwähnt: einfach den Dateiversionsverlauf oder die Systemabbild-Sicherung so einrichten, dass sie die zweite Platte verwenden. In welchen Abständen sie Backups erstellen sollen kannst du dort einstellen.
Und was hier auch schon welche erwähnt haben, wäre es besser wenn das Backup auf einem externen System abgelegt wird. Also bspw. einem NAS. Auf diesem wiederum könntest du dann einen RAID-1 verwenden, aber ich will dich nicht verwirren


----------



## kelevra (17. Februar 2016)

DasWurmi schrieb:


> Die Daten sind jetzt nicht mega-wichtig. Persönliche Sachen, Musik und so weiter halt. Wär halt wirklich ärgerlich wenn die einfach weg sind.



Ja was den nun? Wichtig oder nicht? 

Du musst ja nicht direkt zu einer kommerziellen Lösung greifen. Eine quasi kostenlose Variante habe ich dir ja bereits mit den Windows Boardmitteln genannt.
Die Backupfestplatte legt man auch nicht für 10 Jahre in den Schrank, sondern legt da regelmäßig ein Backup drauf, benutzt diese also immer wieder. Anonsten sind Festplatten als Langzeitspeicher immer noch das Medium der Wahl, vor Allem was Datenmenge pro Geld angeht.

Wenn du ohnehin zwei Platten nutzen wolltest, lass das mit RAID und lege auf einer Platte deine Daten ab und auf der anderen lässt du regelmäßig ein Backup erstellen. Entweder lässt du das automatisch von Windows erledigen, und baust die zweite Platte fest in den Rechner, oder du machst das Backup up immer mal wieder selbst, und nutzt einer externe Festplatte die nicht permanent im PC steckt. Eine permanente Installation macht dann Sinn, wenn man oft Datensicherungen automatisiert ausführen möchte. Wenn sich dein Datenbestand nicht so oft ändert, ist eine externe Festplatte und ein manuelles mehr oder weniger regelmäßig gemachtes Backup sinnvoller.


----------



## DasWurmi (17. Februar 2016)

Liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters ob das wichtig ist oder nicht ^^.

Dann werd ich´s wahrscheinlich so machen. Scheint mir die bessere Lösung zu sein.

Danke für eure Hilfe !


----------



## DasWurmi (18. Februar 2016)

Kurze Frage hab ich noch kurz.

Bei Windows lässt sich als maximaler Zeitabstand "täglich" einstellen, normal ist jede Stunde.
Werden die Daten hier komprimiert? Und wird viel Computer-Leistung beansprucht wenn das Backup gemacht wird?

Ich denke beim ersten Mal wird die komplette Platte gesichert und dann jede Stunde nur noch, was sich geändert hat, lieg ich da richtig?
Wie wäre das am besten zum einstellen?


----------



## kelevra (18. Februar 2016)

Das ist richtig, erst wird ein komplettes Backup angeleget, anschließend nur die Änderungen. Wie groß du die Zeitspanne setzt, hängt in erster Linie davon ab, wie oft sich Daten bei dir ändern bzw. neue dazu kommen.

Ändert sich nichts, wird natürlich auch nichts gesichert. Den Backupvorgang selbst wirs du rein von der Leistung nicht bemerken, da seine Priorität niedriger gesetzt ist. Somit wird im Zweifel das System den Backupvorgang verlangsam, ehe es deine Tasks beeinträchtigt.


----------



## DasWurmi (18. Februar 2016)

Alles Klar, dankeschööööön !


----------



## DasWurmi (2. März 2016)

Eine Frage hab ich noch. Das Backup ist mit dem Windowseigenen Tool soweit eingerichtet. Nur werden meine Änderungen irgendwie nicht übernommen.
Wenn ich Daten in einen anderen Ordner stecke, müssten diese doch auf dem Backup auch in einen anderen Ordner gefrachtet werden, seh ich das richtig?

Hab mir die Mühe gemacht alles auf meinem Datengrab mal aufzuräumen und dann festgestellt dass das ganze auf der Backup-Platte gar nicht übernommen wird ^^
Backup ist seitdem sowohl automatisch als auch nochmal manuell von mir selber durchgeführt worden (über das Tool).

Kennt jemand außerdem ein gutes kostenloses Programm um Autobackups machen zu lassen? Hab mir jetzt mal Paragon runtergeladen, aber mich noch nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Tonas (3. März 2016)

Ich kann für Backups Veeam Endpoint Backup empfehlen.


----------



## DasWurmi (4. März 2016)

Danke für den Tipp ! 
Wird ich mir mal angucken.


----------



## Hody (9. August 2017)

Hallo, ich sichere meine Daten bereits auf eine externe HDD.

Meine Windows 10 Platte ist eine SSD - neben dieser Platte habe ich noch HDD quasi als Datenplatte eingebaut, diese würde ich nun gerne nachträglich über ein Raid 1 spiegeln. Der Grund ist um nochmals mehr Ausfallsicherheit zu haben und direkt weiterarbeiten zu können, da auf der HDD quasi alle wichtigne Daten ausgelagert sind (diese wird auch wochenweise gesichert)

Ist es denn möglich eine gleichgroße HDD einzubauen und Raid 1 einzustellen, ohne dass auf meiner Datenplatte Daten verloren gehen.


----------

